# I didn’t take my son T his Easter present cause I was tired, he was tested for the virus on Thursday, we got the call this afternoon



## Aneeda72 (Apr 18, 2020)

Usually we go to T’s group home on Easter and give him a dvd.   Me, my husband and J all go see him.  But I was tired to we decided to wait.  This is the first Easter we haven’t gone.  Today my husband went to his group home to give him his present.  It was on lock down.  All the “kids” were kept in their rooms, no one could go in the home or out, a worker had the virus.

Later we received a phone call.  A worker, who worked with several clients in the apartments and the group home showed symptoms and tested positive.  Then several of the clients in the group home showed symptoms.  Thursday they tested everyone.  Waiting for results.

These men and woman are very medically fragile individuals.  T is total care care and has a history of cancer.  .  I think of everything my son has gone through in his life.  He weighed 3 pounds at birth.  He had a grade 4 brain bleed.  We adopted him at 18 months.

He survived several pneumonia’s, several surgeries, PT, OT, for years and years; and on and on.  An “accident“ where he was life flighted from the scene. Issue after issue after issue, and he always has a smile on his face and a positive attitude.  He survived cancer.

We are supposed to know Monday if he has the virus.  It seems like it will be an eternity.


----------



## drifter (Apr 18, 2020)

So sorry, fingers crossed.


----------



## jujube (Apr 18, 2020)

Fingers AND toes crossed!


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 18, 2020)

Aneeda hoping for a negative result. I know you must be extremely worried. Hugs


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 18, 2020)

Thinking of you and your family at this stressful time indeed and hoping for the best xo


----------



## terry123 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hoping for the best.  Around here all the nursing homes, rehab hospitals, etc have been on lock down for a few weeks.  It is so hard on everybody especially the residents as they do not understand why they cannot see their loved ones.  Just as hard as the workers. They are fantastic to be working through all of this!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2020)

24 hours and you will know....  we can only hope and pray for you for the best outcome  for T.....


----------



## Judycat (Apr 19, 2020)

So sorry this is happening. I hate the upheaval this virus is causing.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 19, 2020)

We won’t hear till Monday.  Even if he, personally, tests negative, others in the home have the virus.  He can’t be moved due to his condition and the lockdown.  The longer he’s there the greater risk of catching it.  Same mess as the nursing homes.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 19, 2020)

Please do keep us posted, @Aneeda72.


----------



## chic (Apr 19, 2020)

He's been through enough and should be spared this round. Hugs to you!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 20, 2020)

Haven’t heard from the group home yet, but called his social worker and she said everyone tested negative.  But it means nothing since they got exposed and will have to wait the 14 days to see if anyone gets it.  Sign.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 25, 2020)

Went over and checked on my son today.  They are still on lockdown but will bring your kid to where you can see him.  So we did.  Some of the disabled in the apartments have caught the virus.   It must be a nightmare for them.  To be so sick, disabled, and no real understanding of what’s happening, my heart breaks for them.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2020)

Heartbreaking situation.  But at least, negative sounds better than positive.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 5, 2020)

Big relief, he tested negative again.  He is supposed to return to sheltered workshop May 18.  Not wild about this, but it is his decision.  While I have guardianship of his brother, I do not have it of him.

He wanted to be “his own man” and mentally was high enough to refuse our request.  He has frequently regretted that decision.  When he left school, a law firm offered free guardianship filings for anyone who wanted guardianship of their disabled children.  The firm took on all the costs for all the children leaving school each year.

If the disabled children could answer a few questions they were deemed high enough to choose.  He choose to make his own decisions.  He’s asked several times for us to go to court and take over, but it’s just too expensive and we are too close to our own deaths for it to be useful.


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

That's good news. Aneeda.  One day at a time, I guess that's all any of us can do.


----------

